

Ask HN: How can I prevent duplicates in a crowd-sourced database of media titles? - wwwtyro

For example, http://whatshouldireadnext.com/ will ask you to enter the name of a book you liked, and a list of books will pop up. If there are multiple entries, it will recommend selecting the top one. That'll work, but is there a more elegant way?
======
cd34
soundex or another method to group similarly spelled words to assign a
confidence of whether they should be merged.

Then, keep a list of the misspellings to assign future misspelled entries to
the proper spelling.

